# Barnsdale tunnel Nr. Doncaster - Jan 2011



## nij4829 (Feb 1, 2011)

Visited with Coops. This place has been quite high on my 'to-do' list for a while, I am glad to have finally ticked it off.

'The Hull & Barnsley’s westbound traffic emerged from Barnsdale’s 1,226 yards of darkness into a sheer-sided limestone cutting before arriving at Wrangbrook Junction, diverging point for the Wath and Denaby branches. Unusually it’s still completely open at both ends. The north-eastern portal is conveniently situated in a wood adjoining the A1’s Barnsdale Bar services.' borrowed from forgotten relics - I beg to differ about the 'darkness' bit though.

We worked our way from west to east, taking pics on the return journey.

North Eastern portal































































































South Western portal


----------

